# East Mids Meet #12- First Year As A Rep PhotoShoot Meet 11am



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

Well this next meet will be 1 year from when I started as a rep with my first meet last year!

What I'm planning for this meet is a little different from the usual. We are going to meet at the Snipe Pub just off the M1 Junction 28, where we usually end up, and then go for a short ish cruise. The cruise will end up in the grounds of Hardwick Hall where I'm hoping for us to organise some sort of photoshoot with in the grounds and near the house. I've still got to speak to someone there, but even if I can't officially co-ordinate with them we should be fine in there. From there will be a 2 min drive down to the Hardwick Inn for the end of the run. The food at the Inn is a lot more traditional than the usual end pub we frequent and the setting is much nicer!

So starting at 11am on Sunday the 19th November at the Snipe Pub...

*Note the start time has been changed to 11am!*

*Location...
The Snipe at Sutton 
Alfreton Road, Sutton-In-Ashfield, Nottinghamshire NG17 1JE*

*Who's interested then?*

*Cruise and Hardwick

Nem
TTK
Toshiba
Crooky225
TTDunc
antjbarker
Julie
Roger
Craig
CH_Peter
Twosted - S3

Meeting at Hardwick

YogiBear
Johnny G*

Route now planned...










50 miles and 1 hour and 30 mins. So leaving the pub for half 11, we should get to Hardwick for 1pm. So if anyone wanted to just meet us there then thats fine. But do let me know if thats what your planning.

Nick


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Nick,

Count me in as always,even though i travel to Germany the next day..!!

Should be a good one,and it gives me another chance to get the camera out.
Hopefully TThriller & Yogibear will be able to make it from the West Mids,
plus TTDunc too .

Kev


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'll try and make it too.


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

Yeah should be up for that!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well thats a good start!

Cool 

Nick


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

How about an 11.00am start for these meets in winter to make use of the darker nights, then there a chance of getting a meet myself as i need to be back by 5 on Sunday's. :?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

barton TT said:


> How about an 11.00am start for these meets in winter to make use of the darker nights, then there a chance of getting a meet myself as i need to be back by 5 on Sunday's. :?


Sounds good to me, how does that sound to everyone else?

I'll mention it to TTK and Crooky on Thursday evening and get back to you mate.

Nick


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Ok m8.
Don't change just for me 1.00 might suit the other's better i know people like a lay in on Sunday's. :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

It might be a better idea anyway to get better light for the photos anyway if we start 2 hours earlier. So I'll update everyone in a day or two unless anyone has any objections to this time.

Nick


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

11am sounds good to me , count me in ....

''

Kev


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm easy ( :lol: )


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

We have heard but we won't tell everybody ...!!!!

he,he..!! :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right then...

*Time officially changed to a start of 11am!*

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry Nick, that going to be a tad too far for me and Gill to get to 

We'll be in Fuerteventura catching the rays 8) Yippeee!! 

Big bummer missing your anniversary meet. Nice change of format too. Looks like being a good one, so all the best for it anyway mate.

Dave


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

TThriller said:


> We'll be in Fuerteventura catching the rays 8) Yippeee!!


Shocking, some people just have to rub it in don't they!!! Lucky g1t, have a good one!


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

will make it ,i like the idea in winter of 11am start


----------



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi Nem,

I will be in.


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

AntjBarker,

Glad your joining us , it was good to meet you last night.
Hope you enjoyed the drive back last night ..?

By the way pardon my ignorance but i can't remember what your name was?

I was driving the 03 plate TT & Dave was in the blue one .

See you on the 19th,

Kev


----------



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

> TTK Posted: Fri Nov 03, 2006 2:46 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Hi Kev

Anthony & Charlotte,

great night thanks...good drive back - a few people in tha cars we passed looked a bit confused after three tt's in a row past them, quite amusing.
Charlotte and I are both looking forward to the 19th . see you then

Ant


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

10 names up already.

Any more then?

Nick


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow Nick,

Great way to celebrate your first anniversary , with 10 cars coming to the meet.
I'll get my camera ready & charged , this is going to be a cracking meeting ..!!!

Have Julie or Roger joined the forum yet ..?

Got some more pics of the car on the web check out the slideshow ..

http://web.mac.com/kev.artess/iWeb/Site ... TT%20.html

Kev ':twisted:'


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

Nem

After saying i may not make the next Sunday meet due to work,i am pleased to say i can now make it.Looking forward to it see U all there


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

ttduncjames said:


> Nem
> 
> After saying i may not make the next Sunday meet due to work,i am pleased to say i can now make it.Looking forward to it see U all there


Stunning news mate. 

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

*Route now planned...*










50 miles and 1 hour and 30 mins. So leaving the pub for half 11, we should get to Hardwick for 1pm. So if anyone wanted to just meet us there then thats fine. But do let me know if thats what your planning.

Anyone not coming on the cruise will need to meet us at point 27 on the map, this is the start of the Hardwick Hall grounds.

Nick


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

Looks like a great route!! Can't wait


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

why do people do this. :?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> why do people do this. :?


Been sorted now, was spam posting in case anyone is reading the whole thread 

Nick


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

i was wondering what the hell that was :?


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Sorry Nick - got a birthday do to go to on Sunday.

Will deffo make the next mid-weeker - any ideas when?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

WozzaTT said:


> Sorry Nick - got a birthday do to go to on Sunday.
> 
> Will deffo make the next mid-weeker - any ideas when?


No probs mate.

I'm looking at the 30th November, Thursday evening for the next mid week. Will put a new post up tonight about it.

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Been on the phone to the main Hardwick Hall reception who put me onto the park warden's office.

Basically no problems with us going through and stopping for some pics.

I'm still getting an engaged tone trying to get through to God to arrange the good weather tho :? :lol:

Nick


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Nem said:


> I'm still getting an engaged tone trying to get through to God to arrange the good weather tho


Sorry. Bit busy at the mo. :wink:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Room for one more last minute tag-along?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

CH_Peter said:


> Room for one more last minute tag-along?


Of course, you up for it then?

Nick


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Nem said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> > Room for one more last minute tag-along?
> ...


Yep. Will join you for cruise, photos and a spot of food.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

CH_Peter said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > CH_Peter said:
> ...


Stunning. Will see you tomorrow then.

Nick


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

PROBLEM   

Can't make it!!! I'm hoping to meet you at the hall for 1pm, but doubtful to be honest 

i hope the weather keeps clear and dry for you all, be sure to post the pic's when you get back! Oh and have fun

Craig


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

*Simply. Stunning. Day.*

Can't believe how good the weather was, the cruise, the people who came, just an awesome day. Couldn't have been better if we had tried. Thanks so much for all who came today, wouldn't have been the same otherwise, hope you all had as good a day as I did.

I've got 285 photos which I'll put in a gallery later, but one to start off with...










Ok, another because I like this one...










Nick


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Great day out Nick, thanks [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Great company and roads as always, 
Thanks
Fraser
Just a few pics for thoes who missed it
































Is that a speck of dirt on that side?????????????
































New meets old


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

It was a great venue! Cheers Nick,
Here are a couple of pic's,














































More pic's are here http://www.clc-rac1ng.co.uk/photo.htm

Craig


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks Nem 
Great day and company


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Ok, got all my pics up now, about 200 are up. A lot of them are in the wing mirror shots as we were crusing so seem similar, but there may just be one you like.

http://s925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92 ... ov%202006/

Nick


----------



## Twosted (Apr 18, 2005)

Cheers Nick, 
'twas a good day trundling around the Peak district in the TT's ugly sister. (S3). :?
Great roads and scenery.  

The girls in the silver TT gave us some good entertainment with their cornering technique.  :wink:

Sorry I had to shoot off early to get to a bike show at Stoneleigh.

Ta very much.

Twosted.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Good time had by all, I think! Thanks Nick for organising. Had a great time. 

A load of images here and a few select shots below.

Pete


----------

